# Soft water algae problems?



## TS45 (May 22, 2006)

Hi, 

Tom from Mobile. Looking forward to some good advice and learning more about planted aquaria. We have:

90 gal. acrylic 48 x 24x 24, wet/dry tank. 
2-90-watt compact florescent 6700k lighting Coral life system.
Compressed CO2 from Welding supply (is all CO2 the same, used a medical supply grade up north) / metered with Milwaukee control CO2 system.
Dupla under gravel heater.
Flourite gravel with laterrite base (I have not changed this substrate for the life of the tank, could this be a problem?).

Had this setup in Chicagoland, Il. Plants grew like crazy, very hard water, used to think this was a problem.....Minimal Algae issues.

Had this same system up and running for approx. 1.5years here in Mobile, not much success at all, had the black hair algae that never comes off, minimal now. Just really have been fighting a green slime algae that coats the gravel and plants, comes off very easy. 

Do a through 1/3 water change and vacuum every week. Use just a 100 micron pad / felt in the first stage of the trickle system, change about daily. Soak this in a 2% bleach solution, then wash a load with drops of de-chlor and let dry well.

Have tried minimal fish to many fish, same results, algae. 

I do monitor iron levels, add buffers to keep up the hardness, there is NO hardness to our water at all, very soft. I thought soft water was so great!!!?
Kent RO Right and Kent PH Stable.

Back to 100% tap water, did try 100% RO water for several months, still no go.

All plants I've had can't outcompete algae, end up removing it from leaves.
Jungle Val, stunted growth, strong roots. Used to have to trim this daily.

Amazon Sword - Stunted growth - strong roots.
Bacopa, Grows well, bad roots.
Cambomba - Grows well, not much roots.
Cryptocornes do OK, nice roots, don't like big changes.
Dwarf Saggitaria, great roots, wants to do well, algae again.
Water Sprite did OK for awhile, never went nuts like in Chicago.
Had success with a water lettuce, would have to trim frequently, no lately.
Rotala did OK.....
Nymphaea lotus did great, still algae.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You didn't mention fertilizing. All plants need NPK, traces, and carbon. Too little nitrate or phosphate can lead to algae too.

Why are you using Kent ph Stable? It does no harm for the pH to vary due to addition of CO2, and day-night changes in pH if you shut down the CO2 at night are also not harmful. Why the trickle filter, which could be depleting the CO2 as fast as you are adding it? A planted tank doesn't need additional biological filtration. Plants will take care of any minor ammonia problems faster than an external filter can do it.

An old substrate shouldn't cause algae problems, especially since you vacuum it weekly.

Try checking how much CO2 you have in the water by taking a sample of the tank water, letting it sit out in the open overnight to outgas, then measure its pH. Your tank water should have a pH about 1.0 lower if you have about 30 ppm of CO2 in the water.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

my memory might be wrong here, but i've heard in some places the tap water contains all the NPK necessary for a planted aquarium (even though that sounds strange). with your new water though, it looks like you need to fertilize with liquid or dry fertilizers to help the plants outcompete the algae, since you've already got your co2. 

best way to do this is remove as much algae as possible and start fertilizing with either the EI or PPS fertilizing method, which you can find in the science of fertilizing forum. the slime algae is due to a deficiency in nitrogen, and i forget what the black hair algae's roots are. 

quick note about the soft water, it's desirable mainly because making soft water hard is extremely easy/cheap, while making hard water into soft water is a lot more expensive. a lot of people say that plants prefer soft water, but according to most people's experiences, the plants will adapt to most conditions. also, someone correct me if i'm wrong here, but if you're talking about KH being low, then your pH monitor might be the problem since even a little addition of co2 will result in a relatively large pH drop, which means you're turning off the co2 even though you haven't injected very much. 

those are what i see as possible reasons for your current algae problems and slow plant growth. sounds like you had good growth with the wet/dry filter back in chicago, so i wouldn't look at that as the culprit. it might be a good idea to look into a canister filter, but if your plants grow fine with the wet/dry then stick with it, i say

anyway, hopefully all my information was correct and will help you out.


----------



## TS45 (May 22, 2006)

I can test the PH by leaing the unit off for a period of time, with the buffers added, currently at about 7.4. Out of the tap, 6.9. With Co2 keep at 6.5.

Agree that Trickle filters can eat more Co2, refills cost me about $80.00 annually / 90 gallon tank. Have 2-5 pound and 1-10 lb. that I use.

What is the best way to test for and add Nitrate and Phosphate?


----------



## TS45 (May 22, 2006)

What is the EI or PPS method?

Thanks for the responces!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Briefly, PPS is dosing based upon testing, and EI is dosing based upon just adding more than enough, then changing half of the water once a week to get rid of any excess fertilizers. If you use the EI method you don't need to do any nitrate or phosphate testing. You can use the search function here to read all about both methods.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

I have not heard anything good about Kent RO right.

Consider using "GH Booster" from Greg Watson. I have used it to reconstitute my RO water and it works great. For raising your KH, you just need baking soda, not Kent PH Stable. You will save a lot of money this way.


----------



## TS45 (May 22, 2006)

Iguess I'm using the EI method, but not changing 50% of the water per week, more like 30%. 

Just did a blackout treatment for 3 days, will do a water change / siphon today.

The Kent products are expensive, but KH adjustment requires very small amounts. GH does require more, RO right. I use the powdered forms.

This forum seems to be what I needed, thanks for the help again!


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

keep us informed on how things turn out, if any complications arise hopefully one of us will be able to right the ship. anyway, good luck!


----------



## TS45 (May 22, 2006)

This ship has a long way to go, however the blackout method worked great!

I know my fert. methods are probably screwed up, yet in the past when I tested and tested and tested and adjusted and....... it never seemed to rectify the situation.

Will keep on keepin on!


----------

